# Opening of the New Rooms and Barbeque



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

We are pleased to open on the 5th May, the Reptile Zone's three new rooms. Comprising of a Monitor Room, a Chameleon Room and Nocturnal Room which will house ainly Emerald Tree Boas and Green Tree Pythons. We are also holding a Barbeque for visitors on this day and will provide soft drinks for everyone who is coming. Doors will open at 11am, our venomous room will also be open for viewing on this particular day. As we are providing food we ask that people email [email protected] in order to provide food for everyone coming. All families are welcome. Directions can be found on the website, www.reptile-zone.co.uk , we look for to having you along for some fun, chat and good food. So please email if you have any queries.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Your website link redirects me back to the RFUK home page.



Phil


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Reptile Zone is the correct link (need to put the http part on or it doesn't redirect properly)

Good luck with the expansion


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

Athravan said:


> Reptile Zone is the correct link (need to put the http part on or it doesn't redirect properly)
> 
> Good luck with the expansion


Thats the one



Phil


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Good luck with the opening, the new rooms sound great!!!


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Expect me there dude.


----------



## piehunter (Jul 10, 2007)

Will you have the green tree monitors on show that day? (im presuming you have some, going by the picture on yr website?)

If you have, i might just have to trundle over specially, as ive never seen any :flrt:


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

I thought RFUK members/mods werent welcome there? I seem to remember last time a trip their was organised they where told no to bother popping in because they wouldnt be made welcome?


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

they would hardly put it on here, if RFUK members were not welcomed would they..

i heard all about the rfuk mods tour.. mostly from the perspective of the shops they went to..

did make me chuckle i have to say.. but anyway, moving swiftly on..

we'll be there, rory and i, and no doubt there will be a skunk about too if anyone wants a chance to meet one / have a cuddle with one/ have a pic taken with one..

reptile zones BBQ's are always a good laugh and a good day out with like minded people in good surroundings.. 

i think there are pics on rfuk from some of the BBQ's last year

Nerys


----------



## MSL (Jul 30, 2007)

I would love to come but a tad too far...Good Luck!


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nerys said:


> they would hardly put it on here, if RFUK members were not welcomed would they..
> 
> i heard all about the rfuk mods tour.. mostly from the perspective of the shops they went to..
> 
> did make me chuckle i have to say.. but anyway, moving swiftly on..


Nerys, i really dont know why you dont just come out and say what you want to. Pete has made it blatantly obvious most of the moderators from here are not welcome, yet he feels quite happy to use the place to advertise his shop. I dont actually have any issues with Pete, ive never met him, or been to the zone, i only know him from here. 

As for the 'mods tour', 3 moderators including myself went to Cardiff to pick up some snakes, all pre arranged, i was the driver. At the time of it being organised, i wasnt a mod, just a mere mortal like yourself. We invited anyone else who wanted to meet us in cardiff to come along. We stopped at 2 other reptile shops on the way, 1 we were invited to, 1 we stopped of at as we were passing. 

1 thing which we 'chuckled' at was that the shop we stopped at by chance knew we we coming, yet the owner is not a member on here, gotta wonder how he found out eh.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Snakes r grreat said:


> Nerys, i really dont know why you dont just come out and say what you want to. Pete has made it blatantly obvious most of the moderators from here are not welcome, yet he feels quite happy to use the place to advertise his shop. I dont actually have any issues with Pete, ive never met him, or been to the zone, i only know him from here.
> 
> As for the 'mods tour', 3 moderators including myself went to Cardiff to pick up some snakes, all pre arranged, i was the driver. At the time of it being organised, i wasnt a mod, just a mere mortal like yourself. We invited anyone else who wanted to meet us in cardiff to come along. We stopped at 2 other reptile shops on the way, 1 we were invited to, 1 we stopped of at as we were passing.
> 
> 1 thing which we 'chuckled' at was that the shop we stopped at by chance knew we we coming, yet the owner is not a member on here, gotta wonder how he found out eh.


as far as i know... the other shops or shop phoned ahead and warned them is what i was told..

i thought it was funny i have to say ! i think i know who you mean, and actually they do come on here, just do not, as far as i know, post 

coming out and saying what i want to.. errr.. yep i normally do, as well you know.. 

as said, as far as i know, pete has never made any of the RFUK members unwelcome just becasue they are RFUK members.. and i am sure you yourself would be welcome at the BBQ..

Nerys


----------



## Snakes r grreat (Aug 21, 2006)

Nerys said:


> as far as i know... the other shops or shop phoned ahead and warned them is what i was told..
> 
> i thought it was funny i have to say ! i think i know who you mean, and actually they do come on here, just do not, as far as i know, post
> 
> ...


I dont see what all the mystery and phone calls was about, we are not the reptile mafia, just a few people wanting to look at some shops.

Pete has never said members of RFUK are not welcome in the shop, it was only mods who it was suggested to, and from the sounds of it, the shop is defiantly worth a visit. I myself probably wont attend, as im not going to go somewhere where i am not welcome. 

I do hope it goes well for them though.


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Snakes r grreat said:


> 1 thing which we 'chuckled' at was that the shop we stopped at by chance knew we we coming, yet the owner is not a member on here, gotta wonder how he found out eh.


 
Heard the one about the 3 mods who went to a reptile shop?? Hilarious...:whistling2:


----------



## athy59 (Jan 30, 2008)

*re reptilezone bar-b-q*

Hmmm.
Just thought i put my 2 pennys worth in.
I went there a few weeks back, and did mention this site to the manager, a rather large guy. I mentioned this site, as i needed something confirmed, and got told and i had a witness with me. quote" They Know Diddly Squat." Unquote. Will not be using that place again. (prices sky high anyway.) Sorry if it offends, but truth does hurt.
Not only that, both my friend and i were made to feel that (as we are women) we didnt know what we were talking about.!!!!!!:bash:


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Nerys said:


> as far as i know... the other shops or shop phoned ahead and warned them is what i was told..
> 
> i thought it was funny i have to say ! i think i know who you mean, and actually they do come on here, just do not, as far as i know, post
> 
> ...


No, actually he blatantly made it obvious in um about 4 posts that we, mods, werent welcome here. Why? because he didnt agree with the way the forums were run. In my opinion if you dont like it, bugger off, and thats put nicely. Stop using these forums to promote your business if you have a tiff with the way it's run. No respect there. I for one would never be willing to step foot in the shop after the way he treated us on the forums. People say words can be taken the wrong way on the Internet, but he made it obvious his feelings towards us hence the reason why we avoided his shop and refused to bring any of our custom to him, and we did end up walking away with a few things from the main shop we were visiting. Some things not already arranged. 

I felt sorry for his wife, i believe?, because before he opened his yap she had made us more than welcome to come have a chat, browse around and i think a cuppa was in the equation too. It wasnt until he came out of his way, without us even mentioning him, and opened it. For which i am thankful because i wouldnt want to have to deal with someone like him now or in the future.

the person who had a 'chuckle' with regards to knowing that we were there even though he isnt longer a member here is obviously a close friend or associate of Pete hence the heads up.

We wanted to stop in these shops to have a look at them, not come criticizing or writing things down to which we could slag them off as soon as we got online. Did you see any such actions after the Cardiff trip? Nope i didn't think so. We also were willing to possibly buy a few things. But he would never know. Might not make a dent in his business. But will make a dent in some peoples possible respect for him.


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

I know we were upset at being told we wernt welcome, but its not fair to hijack this thread. No more about the so called 'mod tour' please, past history.


----------



## jungleboy (Aug 7, 2007)

May take a trip down been a while since my last visit, usualy a good day out even if it is a round trip of 252 miles


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Just wanted to add I have never heard anything but good things about Reptile Zone : victory:


*t-bo EDIT: Locked as requested.*


----------

